

Announcing iOS and Android App Testing on Sauce - sgrove
http://sauceio.com/index.php/2013/05/announcing-native-ios-and-android-mobile-testing-on-sauce/

======
silas
Google Test Automation Conference talk on Appium if you're interested:

[https://developers.google.com/google-test-automation-
confere...](https://developers.google.com/google-test-automation-
conference/2013/presentations#Day2Presentation4)

------
tudorizer
Sooo..what's new?

